
Show HN: Melancholy Corner – an online vaporwave/lo-fi radio station - yourbrightlight
https://melancholy.xyz/
======
neetodavid
I like this. I was surprised to see that it is html divs when I opened the
inspector. Did you make the styling yourself?

I'd like if the text on the recently played list were selectable for easier
copying.

~~~
yourbrightlight
Thank you! Yes, I wrote the entire CSS myself without using any frameworks or
anything. And yes, noted, I'll make the text on the recently played list
selectable.

------
yardshop
It looks very much like [https://plaza.one](https://plaza.one) \- any
relationship? just a similar entry in the vaporwave category, or is one an
inspiration for the other? PS: I like it!

------
gus_massa
I don't understand why you call it "vaporware".

~~~
yunusabd
It's vapor_wave_, a musical and visual style:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporwave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporwave)

~~~
gus_massa
Oops. Thanks for the info.

I misread the title and it didn't make any sense, specially because I tried
the radio and it worked.

~~~
yunusabd
That would have confused me too tbh. The wiki page says "Not to be confused
with Vaporware." right at the top, so you're definitely not the only one.

------
kdamica
I really like this, though it seems like the songs often end abruptly.

~~~
yourbrightlight
The songs are like that, I didn't make any of the music myself.

